# Prayer....One of those days!



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I am asking for you guys and gals to lift me up in prayer.

I am really having a bad day here at work. It is one of those days where I want to walk out and quit.....I know that isn't the way God would have it though. I left a voice message with my dean to have a talk with him. 

I ask to pray that I am able to meet with him and the meeting goes well.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You got it surfrunner.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Praying that the meeting is arranged and is more successful than you can imagine!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks all!

We had a talk and came up with a solution.

God always pulls us through....Always!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> We had a talk and came up with a solution.
> 
> God always pulls us through....Always!


Amazing isn't it!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God talks to us even on the "bad" days! What a delight!


----------

